# Wood supplier in Toronto.



## soul_taker (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey,

I'm building my first guitar and I need to find a place to buy wood. This place can be no farther than 15 mins outside of Toronto.

I've read around and supliers in places such as Cambridge are just too far.

Thanks,
- soul_taker


EDIT: Also if anyone has some quality wood lying around that they would like to sell send me a PM with info and price.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't know about Toronto but M&M in Cambridge is a good place to deal with. I know you it's too far for you but you can order on line and have it shiped to your door. Are you Looking for something particular?


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Lowtones said:


> I don't know about Toronto but M&M in Cambridge is a good place to deal with. I know you it's too far for you but you can order on line and have it shiped to your door. Are you Looking for something particular?


Hey Lowtones, could you post a link to M&M?
Thanks


----------



## soul_taker (Apr 2, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> I don't know about Toronto but M&M in Cambridge is a good place to deal with. I know you it's too far for you but you can order on line and have it shiped to your door. Are you Looking for something particular?



Mahogany
Maple
Alder
Rosewood
Ebony

Anything along those lines that's of a high quality.


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm not sure what their selection is like for solid electric bodies but I think it should be good. I'm going to "Exotic Woods" off Guelph line in Burlington for my acoustic stuff in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I have some two inch thick black wallnut if your interested. Enough to carve a one piece guitar out of (2" x 13" x ~51").

Here is a pic of my 'Two-Tonne-Telly' that I made out of the same piece of wood (it is not finished of course):









This is just rough sanded, the strap line could have been sanded out, but there is a comfort cut that is going to get rid of it anyway.










It's just slightly over two inches thick. By the time it is sanded finished, it will be a two inch body. The 'gut cut' should follow the grain nicely.










I just started sanding the chatter marks out of the back. This is what the stock wood looks like.

If you are interested, let me know (e-mail me as my PM box is often full). This stuff is dense and very heavy. It is also not the easiest stuff in the world to cut through when you are following the grain.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Greenman said:


> Hey Lowtones, could you post a link to M&M?
> Thanks


I could be wrong (as I frequently am) but he might have been referring to A&M:

http://www.forloversofwood.com/

They're in Cambridge.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Exotic-Woods in burlington has some really nice stuff: 

http://www.exotic-woods.com/


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the links folks.

If you are interested, let me know (e-mail me as my PM box is often full). This stuff is dense and very heavy. It is also not the easiest stuff in the world to cut through when you are following the grain.

I wish that walnut was 14" id be interested for the 5string I'm planning. Drool


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Greenman said:


> I wish that walnut was 14" id be interested for the 5string I'm planning. Drool


Actually, it is just under 14" wide (I just measured it). My HLS bodies are thirteen wide, so as long as there is a good thirteen inches there, I tend to ignore any overage.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Actually, it is just under 14" wide (I just measured it). My HLS bodies are thirteen wide, so as long as there is a good thirteen inches there, I tend to ignore any overage.


I'll be in my shop tonite and will remeasure and get back to you. This would be great for my "gun" theme bass.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

email at you Hamm.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Greenman said:


> Hey Lowtones, could you post a link to M&M?
> Thanks


That will teach me to drink & post. LOL It's A&M wood.

http://www.amwoodinc.com/


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Mine! All mine! Thanks Andy.:smilie_flagge17:


----------

